# The Report Button and You



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 26, 2012)

As many have noticed, and some haven't, this site has a "Report" feature. What that means is, when you push that button (which looks like this:




)you'll be taken to a prompt which will let you leave a comment. Once you send the report it goes out to the Mod staff. 

Basically, it's a way of letting us know that something needs to be fixed or addressed. It's much faster than either sending a PM or even posting in the thread in question. Think of it as a direct link to moderation. 

Stuff that should/can be reported:
-Suspected spam
-Trolling and other breaching of the forum's rules and guidelines.
-Requested closing of a FS/FT/WTB thread.
-Requested editing of a post or thread.
-A thread in the wrong sub-forum. 

Abuse:
The report function, like the iTrader system, needs to be used properly in order for it to truly do it's job. As such, abuse of the feature, will result in heavy moderation. This is one of the most important features on this forum, and it needs to be treated as such.


----------

